# Looking for a story (IT IS AN ADULT STORY)



## porsche454 (Mar 9, 2010)

HELP!!! I am reorganizing all my files and can't remember the real name of this story. I downloaded this story a while ago and I didn't fave the story. The story doesn't have a title in it when opened. I have searched through most of FA for a while and still can't find it, can someone help me...(it is an adult tf story). Here is an excerpt for some people who might recognize it:

[ The two men stood up, coughing, and slapped the dirt off of their shirts. The first was a tall man, broad-shouldered and heavily muscled, with curly ash-blonde hair; he wore a form-fitting t-shirt and white gym shorts. His friend was about a head shorter, thin and gangly, with a shock of mouse-brown hair and glasses that hung askew on the bridge of his nose. He wore worn sneakers, charcoal-black jeans, and a green t-shirt.....]


----------



## ScottyDM (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude:

It is a violation of copyright law in the majority of the world to quote an entire story that isn't yours.
It is a violation of the rules of this forum to post an entire story.
Can't you just Google one line of the story (in quotes) to find it elsewhere on the Net?
Assuming you've done that without luck, can't you just quote the first 200 or so words here to avoid breaking international law and offending the rules of the forum?
For a newbie... not smooth.

S~


----------



## porsche454 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, Thnx, and I have been searching everywhere. Unfortunately, it is a file and not a written .txt story, it is a .rtf story. Searched all of Furaffinity's archives for it, no luck.


----------



## ScottyDM (Mar 14, 2010)

If it's on the Net then Google will find it--even RTF. I tried "slapped the dirt off their shirts" and got only this thread. Then tried "slapped the dirt" and got a lot more hits, but nothing that looks like the story.

It was originally here on FA?

S~


----------



## Atrak (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a human story to me.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Who quotes the first 200 words of a story perfectly without copying it from another sauce?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 15, 2010)

He has it downloaded. It just doesn't have the title or author in it. Sounds like shoddy work by the author.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He has it downloaded. It just doesn't have the title or author in it. Sounds like shoddy work by the author.



Exactly what I was thinking. A good reminder for those of us who post downloadable files instead of/in addition to text -- make sure the contact (and copyright) info is in the file itself.


----------



## Orvayn (Mar 17, 2010)

oho

Off-topic, but thanks for the hint.  I never considered the possibility that someone would download one of my stories, so I've never included contact info or anything.  iSuppose I should correct that.


----------



## porsche454 (Mar 21, 2010)

The story is about two men, archeologists, who find King Minos' Labyrinth, the great maze that is guarded by the minotaur. Both become cursed and are transformed into a pair of Minotaur, you can guess what happens next, and that is the end. If anyone wants the whole story please PM me your e-mail if you have a good dea who could have written it, or what the title could be. Thank you


----------



## ScottyDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. A good reminder for those of us who post downloadable files instead of/in addition to text -- make sure the contact (and copyright) info is in the file itself.


Off topic response, but it's important.

All kinds of ugly happens to your copyright, or I should say to the enforceability of copyright and collectability of royalties, when you "forget" to include your name and contact information on your creative works. In any Berne Convention signatory country the work is still copyrighted, but lack of authorship information creates problems all around. You don't need to include your legal name, but contact info shouldn't be so obtuse as to make finding you impossible. And while a copyright notice is not a legal requirement, it serves to remind some folks that just because they found it on the Internet does NOT mean it's in the public domain.

S~


----------



## Fere (Mar 22, 2010)

I've always just left my intials and surname, along with a year and a little copyright symbol at the bottom of any work I've typed out (unless I submit it to a site like yours Scotty). But it's not just the ones I submit either. It's on any work. Just in case my computer is hacked or infected, and someone is able to lift it all out or something.

I mean any MS Word package comes with the little copyright 'c' in a circle under the characters option. Takes a few seconds and could save a lot of hassle


----------



## ScottyDM (Mar 25, 2010)

In the USA that little circle-C used to be a legal requirement, or the work was NOT copyrighted. Likewise with sending a copy of the work and some money to the US Copyright Office to register the work, or it was not copyrighted. But few other countries in the world had those as requirements, and they weren't willing to change, so when the US signed the Berne Convention we had to drop those things as a legal necessities.

The US Copyright Office didn't want to put themselves out of business, so they modified the rules. While your work is now copyrighted the moment you fix it in tangible form (type it or whatever), you may not sue anyone unless the work is registered first. And the damages you can collect are limited if you register the work after the copyright violation took place. But few other countries have these requirements.

The purpose of a copyright notice is to remind people your work is NOT in the public domain. As further reminder I put the words "all rights reserved" next to the copyright notice on web pages and PDF files.

But the huge issue remains of not identifying the author. Let's say a screenwriter sees your delightful novella and wants to spin it into a movie. If they can't figure out who you are or how to contact you, it ain't gonna happen. Even an alias is okay as long as people can figure out who you are. "Author #136" along with a URL pointing to a website where one can ask and learn who author #136 is, meets all practical and legal requirements.

Identify your stuff!

And IANAL, I just read.

S~

PS: In the USA violating copyright on an unpublished work can carry stiffer penalties than if it was published. Because of the login system on the Anthrofiction.Net website, all works there are legally unpublished.


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 25, 2010)

Just remember to remove your copyright statement from anything you submit to an editor; otherwise it looks amateurish and paranoid. Editors are not going to steal your work.


----------

